# daBOOhouse is in tha, er, down the street...



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello like minded monsters, evil scientist and walking dead! Wanted to introduce myself and get aquainted with some passion sharers and maybe share and pick up some tips on the way... Me? Oh, I'm that guy on the street (like you all) that has the house some kids just won't go to with a huge scarecrow on the side, burned bodies, tombstones, skeletons in cages hanging from the eaves and a big BOO on the side of the house (the neighborhood calls my house "the BOO house", hence my name).

I love to make props and have some original ideas as well as ones I picked up from all you fine people and other places on the world wicked web. I love to share tips and tricks as well so I'm sure you'll all read some posts where I've tossed my pennies in the pot.

Plans for this year include a shambling zombie animated prop, boarded up windows (at least from a distance) and ANOTHER head for my scarecrow, in the Stilloween style (love your work!) as they tend to dissapear or fall apart...

I would also love to meet some like minded evil-dooers in the San Antonio area for some mutual building and tale swapping, so if your at or near here, throw a carrier bat my way!

Cya in the firey pits of, oh, forums...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, daBOO!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

daBoo...lol welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome fellow Texan!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum daBOOhouse!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

WHAT this isnt the Valentine card building forum any more???well welcome anyway


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a busy year planned. Do you have any pictures to show us. About Halloween I mean, or Valentine's.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomes! I'm going to post some of my finds and projects I was able to get a little done on one so look for it in the projects area. Also, found some nifty stuff for my haunt so I will find a place to stuff that as well.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg. i didn't realize we were in the same city! where abouts do you live?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------

